# Opening Morning



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Got out today and shot my first duck ever. Super exciting seeing ducks work my spread, been doing a ton of research and learning in the off season! I am hooked, would love to get out with some new guys this year! 

Me and my buddy downed three other birds but they disappeared when we got to them in the flooded millet/reeds. We couldn’t recover them after looking for over a half hour. Is this common for ducks to essentially drown themselves when they have been shot?

How’d everyone else do?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes it is. even in 25 fow. where did you hunt?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That's the beauty of hunting with a good lab. I miss my yellow lab Beau badly... thats always the challenge of hunting without a dog- "taking shots that you truly think you can find the dead or half dead duck" Sky busters without dogs are truly idiots and just wasting game.
IMO- woodducks are programmed to dive if they are 5% alive - they are the culprits of "getting away" the most for me (before dog)
If ANY duck is falling with its head up- try shooting it again- if not, get there as fast as you can or odious. 
Welcome to the obsession- hardest part anymore is finding your own land without tons of other guys. Private swamps are precious and you should treat those landowners with a ham/turkey and card during the holidays!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Went out in the evening, go set up about 330. Worked three groups of Woodies and missed on the second group. No mallards around so ended the day with two Drake's and one hen.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Nice!


What areas you hunting, public or private? I don't live too far from you, I'm in North Royalton.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I hunt both, more public tho.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

mbarrett1379 said:


> I hunt both, more public tho.


I'm hunt all public, some from shore some from a boat. Keep at it and you'll learn what places are better during certain times of the season and weather.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds good, I do enjoy the public aspect tho better than private. It feels a lot more rewarding to be successful on public haha.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My advice after duck hunting for 3 years is to do a follow up shot right away if the bird is still moving at all before it even has a chance to dive and while it is still stunned from the initial hit. I've lost so many birds already. 

Send me a PM if you want to duck hunt. I have a small boat for inland lakes that have a ramp, some mallard and wood duck decoys, some field goose decoys, waders, and a layout blind. I suck at calling so far. Don't have any private land, and don't know any real good public land yet. Willing to try anywhere.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

BaddFish said:


> That's the beauty of hunting with a good lab. I miss my yellow lab Beau badly... thats always the challenge of hunting without a dog- "taking shots that you truly think you can find the dead or half dead duck" Sky busters without dogs are truly idiots and just wasting game.


Amen! I know everyone doesn't have the location, time, money etc. for a dog but at least try to keep your shots ethical! And if you are considering a dog but hesitant, get one! I've raised a half dozen upland dogs and this Lab (if I can do it, you can do it) and its all about obedience.









My daughter and her fiancé bought this guy as a pup when they were living in apartment and I reluctantly ended up with him before he ate the entire apartment. Wasn't sure I'd have time for him but I taught him the basics for a year then returned him to them when they found there own place.
He hits the water like a cannonball and can out swim Michael Phelps! The excitement in his eyes and his drive to please his owner are the reasons I've hunted with dogs most of my life.

My future son-in-law and his buddies sent me this picture yesterday. Looks like they kept him happy!


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

2018102095095554 (1)




__
Wing Shooter


__
Nov 7, 2018











  








Duck Hunting




__
Wing Shooter


__
Nov 7, 2018







We've had a good first split two hunts we limited on mallards at the swamp but the woodies and teal that are normally there weren't. The flooded corn field would have been a limit filler but my second wood duck got up and flew off after I dusted it the first time.


----------

